

Ask HN:how promote desktop Facebook music app get feedback to improve the idea? - umen

first im sorry for the cross posting here and in Reddit,it was very imported for me to get feedback form both so here it is:<p>I had idea so I build prototype for desktop music app , something that will keep you updated with music. its divided to 2 main sections<p>* first is real-time music aggregation<p>* second part is small local db that holds the data<p>So you can keep the music links.
its prototype but working one , I use it all the time also 2 of my friends .<p>my question is how can I promote it make it more viral get more suggestion on improving ?<p>( except posting link here).<p>thanks and here is the link use it on own risk ,its early alpha prototype .<p>http://code.google.com/p/play-list-builder/<p>Thanks!
======
umen
clickable: <http://code.google.com/p/play-list-builder/>

